# bless your heart cinderfella



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

our hearthside's cinderfella, first rescue, first non-gsd...strong, strong boy, who has hung on way longer than we thought possible...told us today that he's ready to go to the bridge. dr. lisa and vet tech sara will be here at the house tomorrow morning at 10am. please wish him an easy trip. brother hudson and old friends sundance and dakota are waiting. we love you cinderfella. 

http://hearthsides-cinderfella.blogspot.com


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

God Speed, Sweet Boy, God Speed.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

He's such a handsome boy. I know his trip will be easy with so much love surround him.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What a gorgeous old guy...the dog with my favorite name ever.









May you pass peacefully into whatever awaits you next.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Thank you for having the courage to send him on his way. I know how terribly hard it is, and it never, ever gets any easier. What a beautiful face. My thoughts will be with you tomorrow. Run free and healthy, sweet boy...


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh Katherine. Big hug to you and cinderfella! May the memories he leaves you with comfort you.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Much loved, Cinderfell - have a smooth, easy trip over the bridge.

You have earned it and your family cares so much to help you.

Hugs to Cinder and family.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Love and hugs to you and Cinderfella; the hardest and yet the best gift that we can give our furbabies is the understanding when the let us know that the time has come for their suffering to end.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Katherine, I'm so very sorry. He is stunning...he has that kindness in his face that seems to come with age...I can tell he knows how very loved he is. I'm glad he had you to love him.
Hugs,


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry you have to say good bye to Cinderfella. I loved his pics!
May you be strong through this.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a sweet, handsome boy Cinderfella is







I'm so sorry that it is time to say goodbye to him. I know how hard it is to do this, but you're doing it out of pure love for him. My prayers are with you both.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Katherine, Hugs to you and sweet cinderfella.







My prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Katherine, wishing an easy transition across for Cinderfella, to a warm welcome, after a life filled with so much love here. Prayers going out to you and to your family right now.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thank you all so much for the kind words, it was a little harder for me than i thought it was going to be. dr. lisa and vet tech sara were wonderful...brought clay and made a pawprint, and transported him to the canine crematorium for us. 

now you can dance again bud.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

WHEN TOMORROW STARTS WITHOUT ME
Author Unknown


When tomorrow starts without me,
And I'm not there to see;
The sun will rise and find your eyes
All filled with tears for me.

I wish so much you wouldn't cry
The way you did today,
Remembering how I'd lay my head
In your lap that special way.
I know how much you love me,
As much as I love you,
And each time that you think of me,
I know you'll miss me too.


But when tomorrow starts without me.
Please try to understand,
That an angel came and called my name
And petted me with her hand.
She said my place was ready,
In Heaven far above,
And that I'd have to leave behind
All those I dearly love.


But, as I turned to heel away,
A tear fell from my eye,
For all my life I never thought
That I would have to die.
I had so much to live for,
So many sits and downs to do,
It seemed almost impossible,
That I was leaving you.


I thought about our lives together,
I know you must be sad,
I thought of all the love we shared,
And all the fun we had.


Remember how I'd nudge your hand,
And poke you with my nose?
The frisbee I would gladly chase,
The bad guy, I'd "bark and hold".


If I could relive yesterday,
Just even for awhile,
I'd wag my tail and kiss you,
Just so I could see you smile.


But, then I fully realized,
That this could never be;
For emptiness and memories
Will take the place of me.
And when I thought of treats and toys,
I might miss come tomorrow,
I thought of you and when I did,
My dog-heart filled with sorrow.


But then I walked through Heaven's gate,
And felt so much at home;
As God looked down and smiled at me,
From His beautiful golden throne.
He said, "This is eternity,
And now we welcome you,
Today your life on earth is past,
But here it starts anew.


I promise no tomorrow,
But today will always last;
For you see, each days's the same day,
There's no longing for the past.
Now you have been so faithful,
So trusting, loyal and true;
Though there were times you did things,
You knew you shouldn't do.


But good dogs are forgiven,
And now at last you're free;
So won't you sit here by my side,
And wait right here with me?"
So when tomorrow starts without me,
Don't think we're far apart.
For every time you think of me,
I'm right there, in your heart.

Katherine 
Sherri from Orphan Animals sent this for you.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just thinking of you my friend on this awful day. I'm so sorry, it must of been soooo very hard. 
Many cyberhugs and thoughts are sent you way,


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

still thinking about you and hoping you are ok. 
Hugs


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Cinderfella.


----------

